# New giant spiny assassin bugs, Psytalla horrida



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Got these in the post this morning, got 13 all the way from Czech republic. The only other 3 species of assassins are all pretty bland considering the only visible difference is colour 
These get to around the same size give or take, red markings and most importantly spines around the thorax


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Any pics of the adults?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wicked mate 
How you keeping them?


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Pretty, awesome photos


----------

